# Piranha Question



## RiizlaPlus (Jul 16, 2014)

Can you keep any other types of fish with a Piranha other than more Piranhas? I'm thinking of getting some soon : ) 

Thanks


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

yes and no....


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

If your getting for example red bellied and they're 7" long. They'll more than likely not bother with neon tetras. Some of the armoured catfish have also been kept with them providing there are plenty of hiding places. But NO fish is safe with a shoal of piranhas. Even others in the shoal. If you want a piranha do yourself a favour and get a rhom or an elongatus. I used to keep red bellies in a 6x2x2. Jumpy as hell. Scared of everything. I've also owned a S. elongatus (pike piranha). Unreal fish. A torpedo if epicness. No tank mates though. And watch your hands. They don't swim away in a blind panic like the red bellies. Rhoms look great too. Nice and confident.


----------



## RiizlaPlus (Jul 16, 2014)

Which Piranha would you recommend most? I don't mean the easiest one for beginners, I mean the best looking one and most aggressive


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

RiizlaPlus said:


> Which Piranha would you recommend most? I don't mean the easiest one for beginners, I mean the best looking one and most aggressive


Rhom or elongatus hands down. Rhoms grow really slow but do get absolutely massive. So you'd be better getting a 8-10" individual. Elongatus don't get big but still need a bit of room. They also need fast flowing water so as well as external filters add a powerhead to create a current.

Have a look here to see what you think of them. 
http://amazonbasin.co.uk/


----------



## RiizlaPlus (Jul 16, 2014)

Will be getting some Rhoms then  

Thanks for the help


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I will add. Don't scrimp on the filtration. You really need to over filter the tank by quite a bit due to the high protein diet. And talking of which it should be made up of 95% fish with the other 5% being made up worms etc and the very, very occasional pieces of lean beef heart. I'd highly recommend joining a fish forum monster fish keepers etc to get all the information you can off other keepers with years of experience. It's been a while since I've kept fish now.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

RiizlaPlus said:


> Will be getting some Rhoms then
> 
> Thanks for the help


Rhom. They have to be kept singular.


----------



## RiizlaPlus (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahhh that sucks 

Can you keep elongatus together?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

RiizlaPlus said:


> Ahhh that sucks
> 
> Can you keep elongatus together?


Nope. 

Rhoms get at least 16". At the very least. And a 16" Rhom would look monstrous. You'd be looking at a big aquarium. 

Elongatus get around 8" (I think) but due to their nature still require a decent sized tank. 


Ever thought about cichlids?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Have a think about bucktooth tetra. They're literally the Hollywood idea of piranhas - swirling ball of death. 

Predators: The Bucktooth tetra | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Esfa said:


> Have a think about bucktooth tetra. They're literally the Hollywood idea of piranhas - swirling ball of death.
> 
> Predators: The Bucktooth tetra | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


They're a great alternative. Give you a show without all the hassle. Forgot all about those. Well played.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've kept many piranha over the years, from rhoms to wild pygos of different types.
It's very rare for a rhom to get over the 16" mark in captivity unless imported near that size and kept for years as they have a very slow growth rate, I've known some to grow 1" in 2 years.
I had a 12.5" blue diamond rhom, think he was the 2nd biggest diamond in the uk at the time, lovely big thing, used to finger chase, didn't mind your hand in the tank for cleaning and was stunning, I'll see if I can dig some pictures out.
My pygos (red bellies, caribe, piraya) were always very skittish, feeding was good to watch but besides that they weren't very active, you have to prepare yourself for some cannibalism between them also (a bit gutting if you've spent £100 on an imported piraya to find it has been eaten the next day)

There's also the option of smaller serras such as sanchezi, spilo, maculatus, compresus, elong who all don't max out in giant sizes but still need a decent sized tank for them (never keep anything with them in my experience)

As also been stated, filteration is key with any piranha as water params can change very quickly web cause of their diet and you can't skip water changes.

I've got a new s.maculatus coming on Tuesday and I can't wait to get it.

If you need any info please feel free to PM me as I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

My old 12.5" blue diamond rhom


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Retic84 said:


> My old 12.5" blue diamond rhom
> image


Sadly couldn't like it more than once. A beautiful, beautiful fish.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Amazon Basin have got a 16" Rhom in now. I get that's ridiculously impressive. It'd look brilliant in a massive tank as a show fish.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> Amazon Basin have got a 16" Rhom in now. I get that's ridiculously impressive. It'd look brilliant in a massive tank as a show fish.


I've never had the pleasure of dealing with Martin personally, I know people who have and he has imported some amazing Ps, 16" is an absolute beast of a P.

Get a nice 6x2x2 for it mate, it would look nice in the living room lol


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Retic84 said:


> I've never had the pleasure of dealing with Martin personally, I know people who have and he has imported some amazing Ps, 16" is an absolute beast of a P.
> 
> Get a nice 6x2x2 for it mate, it would look nice in the living room lol


Can't sadly. My retics and parrot are in the front room. And I really can't be bothered with the massive water changes. Been there and done it. Not for me. I'd love a little tank though with an arrowhead (pignose) puffer. 1 bucket out, one bucket in water change done.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> Sadly couldn't like it more than once. A beautiful, beautiful fish.


Cheers mate, it's one I wish I never got rid of, he was a cracker.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> Can't sadly. My retics and parrot is in the front room. And I really can't be bothered with the massive water changes. Been there and done it. Not for me. I'd look a little tank though with an arrowhead (pignose) puffer. 1 bucket out, one bucket in water change done.


I'm the same, just gonna stick to the 1 small Serra just now, it's only like 3", he's going to go into a 24"x16"x12" just now for a grow on tank then will upgrade him into a 3x2x2 eventually and that should do him for life, maculatus don't get much over 8-9" in captivity so should be pretty happy with that.
Can't wait for it to get delivered :no1:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Retic84 said:


> Cheers mate, it's one I wish I never got rid of, he was a cracker.


There are quite a few Rhoms on preloved. Around the £150 mark for 10" fish. Have a look. Some are really bonny.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> There are quite a few Rhoms on preloved. Around the £150 mark for 10" fish. Have a look. Some are really bonny.


Decided to go with a maculatus this time as it's one I've never had before, space has become an issue since the house was redecorated so I can't go too crazy on tank size.


----------

